# Antique Bicycles & Christmas



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 11, 2022)

Merry Christmas !!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2022)

Is that a "California" Christmas tree Mark? 🤣


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 11, 2022)

Yeah man we’re in a drought 😂


----------



## ratrodz (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 11, 2022)

Thanks plasticnerd!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 11, 2022)

Last year we could afford a size larger tree.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 12, 2022)

In the wild with a couple of my survivors! Have A very merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 12, 2022)

Merry Christmas Mark & all on the CABE!

I wish everyone a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 12, 2022)

A SD Christmas


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## lgrinnings (Dec 12, 2022)

Like a candy cane… but twice as sweet…


----------



## mrg (Dec 12, 2022)

Big Red


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 13, 2022)

.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Bru (Dec 14, 2022)

my first tricycle - mid '60s


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Dec 14, 2022)

Some red, green & Rambo


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 15, 2022)

mrg said:


> Some red, green & RamboView attachment 1751472
> View attachment 1751473



Great to see Rambo!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 17, 2022)

…


----------



## mike cates (Dec 17, 2022)

Don't forget the Grandkids!
Mike Cates, CA.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 18, 2022)

...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 18, 2022)

Cool thread , love it , happy holidays cabers 😁


----------



## tech549 (Dec 18, 2022)

.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 18, 2022)

..


----------



## tech549 (Dec 18, 2022)

colorflow xmass!!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 18, 2022)

lgrinnings said:


> Like a candy cane… but twice as sweet…
> 
> View attachment 1750118



How many kids dreamed of waking up to that sight on Christmas morning.

So much better than socks!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 18, 2022)

…


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 18, 2022)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## blasterracing (Dec 18, 2022)

.


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 18, 2022)

.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## blasterracing (Dec 19, 2022)

.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 21, 2022)

Old lady is a looker.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## comet (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## ORcollector (Dec 24, 2022)

Looking forward to my 10 year old getting home to see what's waiting for her! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tim s (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## The classic roll (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## ballooney (Dec 25, 2022)

Santa delivered this for my wife last night. Hope she likes it!


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 25, 2022)

Christmas morning on my brand new green & white GT PRO PERFORMER , I was about 16 I think I was still into my bicycles then didn't get my drivers license till i was 18 , I lived for BMX back then , merry Christmas 🎅 cabers


----------



## Nashman (Dec 25, 2022)

Note, Charlie Brown Xmas tree, Corvette with tree and gifts, and flying Bowden Spacelander. Also ( tiny) hand knitted mitts my G/F twin Sister gave her for Xmas!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 25, 2022)

..


----------



## Sportyworty (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas Cabers


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas Everyone!! 🎅  🎁  🎄


----------



## Kevinkay (Dec 29, 2022)

Hope I am not too late to join in......
Just finished it.  1961 Flightliner


----------

